# In" ONE WORD" Describe What Knitting/Crochetting is for You !



## msmarie1 (Jun 2, 2013)

What is Knitting/Crochetting/Needlework for you!
Describe in One Word !


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

meditation


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

RELAXATION


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

CONTENTMENT


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

life


----------



## Auntbee (Nov 4, 2013)

Pleasurable


----------



## knuttyknitter (Sep 14, 2012)

Sanity


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

comfortable


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

purpose


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Creativity........


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

retreat


----------



## sfincher (Apr 13, 2011)

fun


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Escape


----------



## Lillibelle (Apr 19, 2013)

Comfort


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

Satisfaction


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

relaxing


----------



## mditter (Apr 29, 2013)

Happiness!


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

Therapy


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Creative expression. (two words, I'm sorry!)


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

mindfulness


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Relaxtion


msmarie1 said:


> What is Knitting/Crochetting/Needlework for you!
> Describe in One Word !


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Enjoyment.


----------



## mamamiaow (Sep 10, 2012)

Purpose


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

comforting


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Therapeutic


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Enjoyable!!


----------



## Arstriker (Feb 10, 2013)

Control


----------



## AlanaBlakely (Sep 8, 2013)

Theraputic


----------



## AlanaBlakely (Sep 8, 2013)

Relaxing (unless I make mistake)


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Bliss


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!!


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Show Off :lol: :lol: 

Why didn't I think of that !


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Love


----------



## shluke (Jan 26, 2012)

therapy


----------



## Lera (Apr 20, 2012)

Boring


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Fun


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Promising


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Passion


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

lifesaver


----------



## Sarahjane R (Jul 31, 2013)

comfort


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

??Why do you do it? 


Lera said:


> Boring


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

msmarie1 said:


> What is Knitting/Crochetting/Needlework for you!
> Describe in One Word !


Sanity


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Therapeutic


----------



## GrandmaJan (Sep 3, 2012)

Privacy


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Usefulness


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Pride


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Passion


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!!


Good one!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Relaxing!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Acheivement


----------



## esther irons (Jul 7, 2013)

gifts


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

satisfaction


----------



## Knit2gether (Nov 8, 2013)

Soothing....


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Lera said:


> Boring


 :?: :?:

Please tell us why you are bored... Hopefully we can help you enjoy knitting again !


----------



## liddy57 (Oct 6, 2012)

Relaxation


----------



## Noreen M (Sep 29, 2011)

comfort


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Therapeutic


----------



## mickey's mom (Sep 21, 2013)

comforting!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

fun


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Enjoyment.


----------



## gramtonine (Nov 7, 2011)

accomplishment


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Creativity


----------



## gmfair (Aug 20, 2011)

All of the above............


----------



## teri1960 (Aug 27, 2013)

Accomplishment


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

creative


----------



## ladybugz777 (Apr 17, 2011)

Reflection


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

grounding (not as in punishment ! )


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Meditation


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Pleasure ,releaf,medication.ok I know that's 3 words so c,hoosegow the one you like.


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm not nearly as good as the ladies on Knitting Paradise, but I knit to keep my hands from becoming paralyzed and also because I love my DIL.


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm not nearly as good as the ladies on Knitting Paradise, but I knit to keep my hands from becoming paralyzed and also because I love my DIL. Too too many words. Sorry.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I like all those words. And will add Obsession !


----------



## shulamit46 (Feb 23, 2013)

Love


----------



## fsuwife85 (Jan 29, 2013)

Therapy!


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

therapy!!!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

destressing


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

msmarie1 said:


> What is Knitting/Crochetting/Needlework for you!
> Describe in One Word !


contentment


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Happiness


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Creating


----------



## laurieelegant (Jul 15, 2013)

Serenity


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> meditation


ditto


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

Fulfilling


----------



## judemomma1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Peace


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

escaping


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Needed


----------



## Schlooney (Oct 12, 2013)

Sanity!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

LIFE.


----------



## Sarla (Apr 22, 2013)

Creativity


----------



## Gamma Jan (Jan 9, 2013)

Therapeutic


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

peace


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Lera said:


> Boring


Oh, how sad.


----------



## Knitwit58 (Aug 29, 2013)

Calming


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

Pastime!


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Relaxing


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

Challenging!


----------



## jo doig (Feb 10, 2012)

Therapy


----------



## GrannyP (Jun 17, 2012)

Therapeutic


----------



## Andrelsea (Apr 29, 2013)

Peace


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

Challenging


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Inherent


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Creative

You take a piece of "string" + one or two sticks...and before you emerges this fabric in any form or style you want it to become. Amazing, just amazing!


----------



## bmp1965 (Jul 19, 2013)

Serenity


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

Peaceful.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Distress


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

comfort


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

comfort


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Creative
relaxing
achieving
comforting................................and so much more one word cannot cover my feelings when I knit


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

AHHH-HHHHH!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Relaxation


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Aaah!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Interesting


msmarie1 said:


> What is Knitting/Crochetting/Needlework for you!
> Describe in One Word !


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Nirvana!


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Therapy


----------



## beachbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

Escape


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Creation.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

Color


----------



## Izzibear (Nov 6, 2013)

Love


----------



## MommaBlue (Oct 14, 2013)

Peace


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Beauty


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Coral McRae said:


> Challenging!


Ditto. didn't think I was going to see this.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Satisfying


----------



## mamaw5 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sanity


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Therapeutic


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

Rewarding!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

happiness


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

Some parts can be boring but is so rewarding when the project is done!


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

ADDICTION


----------



## sassy22 (Sep 29, 2012)

Therapy


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Obsession.


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

Happiness


----------



## SeniorDancer (Sep 10, 2011)

therapy


----------



## Knittingrox (Sep 13, 2013)

Beauty


----------



## phonelady58 (Mar 4, 2013)

lifesaving


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Bliss!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

All the above plus


Relaxation


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

relaxation


----------



## LauraJean2 (Jun 10, 2011)

Relaxing


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

I always tell people it is my "Sanity". And it truly is!


----------



## Donna1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Rewarding


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Lera said:


> Boring


You are obviously in the wrong craft. Why not try something different?


----------



## Mama's House (Oct 22, 2012)

escape


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Peaceful.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

relaxation..


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

hobby


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

lifeline :thumbup:


----------



## sclloyd (Aug 4, 2013)

Bliss!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Happiness


----------



## martimac57 (Apr 21, 2012)

Therepy


----------



## elizabethvickers (Nov 22, 2012)

relaxation


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

THERAPY


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

relaxing


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

life


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

solace


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Creativity!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Then why bother to come here? You must still have an interest, so try to find your groove again. Does reading these forums help renew your spirit? Hope so


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

relaxation


----------



## PatFP (May 18, 2013)

Peace


----------



## 1kittie1 (Jun 16, 2013)

therapy


----------



## SuperK (Jun 4, 2012)

Peace


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Calming


----------



## Ladytrquoise (May 29, 2013)

Beneficial


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Meditation!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Generational


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

Relaxing


----------



## disneynana2003 (Mar 28, 2013)

REST


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

therapuedic


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Hope.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

passion


----------



## Corky (Jun 18, 2011)

Peace


----------



## grammajan44 (Dec 2, 2012)

"Mavelous, dahling! Simply MAVELOUS!"


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Passion.


----------



## Sandy of CNY (Oct 29, 2013)

Self-worth.


----------



## msmarie1 (Jun 2, 2013)

I am so Glad I asked the Question !! because I feel just like all of your answers !!
They are all so Wonderful, that such a Craft
will do that for us, not needing any Rx's from the Pharmacy.
Only a Hank of Yarn and needles, can do whatever we need in
Life. Only one person said Boring, I feel that they need a change
of Hobby and find something else that they enjoy doing.
So, Thanks for all your answers, it was interesting and fun.!
Happy Crafting To All !!


----------



## Sanz (Apr 12, 2011)

Therapy


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Salvation


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

chillfulness, a cross between chilling and happiness.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Self worth


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

msmarie1 said:


> What is Knitting/Crochetting/Needlework for you!
> Describe in One Word !


Comforting


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Charity.


----------



## Gwenjw (Mar 14, 2013)

Relaxation


----------



## Marg112 (Nov 3, 2013)

frysturkishdelight (chocolate))


----------



## Marg112 (Nov 3, 2013)

Well almost


----------



## grandma shirley (May 7, 2013)

JOY!


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Zen


----------



## ali'sfolly (Oct 27, 2012)

Escape


----------



## mitka (Jul 3, 2013)

Survival


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

Therapy


----------



## Marie50 (Apr 21, 2011)

Heaven.


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

satisfying and all those other one word descriptions too / smile


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Refuge...


----------



## floglo2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

EXCITING


----------



## MaryKins (Oct 15, 2013)

necessity -- I have a lot of lower back pain and can't get around much; must have something to do while sitting :lol:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

wellbeing


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

Frogger said:


> Escape


DITTO


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Dessert


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

All of the above except boring. Never that.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Rewarding ;-)


----------



## cooker (Apr 19, 2013)

Relaxing


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

lifesaving!


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

Inventive!


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

Me (its not what I do, its who I am...)


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

Peace


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

NECESSARY!


----------



## yramesor (Jan 3, 2013)

Therapy


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

Peacefulness!!


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

This is more than one word. Helps to keep the arthritis in my hands from hurting so much.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

beejay said:


> All of the above except boring. Never that.


Ditto!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Addictive


----------



## Dawne27 (Sep 10, 2013)

imaginative

Challenging


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

PatriciaDF said:


> Therapy


Ditto


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

happiness!


msmarie1 said:


> What is Knitting/Crochetting/Needlework for you!
> Describe in One Word !


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Sanity


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

peace.


----------



## nancyk45 (Jul 13, 2011)

Healing


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

comfort


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Meditation


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

JOY&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9829;&#9825;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2012)

oneness


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

HEAVEN


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

relaxation


----------



## Mitsue39 (Apr 3, 2012)

All! Of the above.


----------



## IDZine (Oct 17, 2013)

THERAPY FOR MY HANDS AND CREATIVITY FOR MY MIND! Jonique


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Release.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

art


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> RELAXATION


 ditto


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

recreation


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Passion


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Creativity


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Soothing.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Profitable


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

therapy


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocous!!!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

all the above


----------



## Rita58 (Aug 10, 2011)

Happiness


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

"Everything" I would be lost without my knitting !


----------



## burkenb (Nov 9, 2013)

calming


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

msmarie1 said:


> What is Knitting/Crochetting/Needlework for you!
> Describe in One Word !


satisfaction


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Creative


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Sanity!


----------



## derfer (Feb 1, 2013)

Comfort


----------



## clfarris58 (Aug 10, 2013)

Passion


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Contentment


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

Fun.


----------



## marilyn1977 (Nov 3, 2011)

Cathartic.


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2012)

yes sanity sometimes but knitting is so relaxing once you read the pattern and you understand it and then its clear sailing
Thats all I am doing today winter is starting to come with wet rain and some of the white stuff so am knitting a Icelandic wool sweater with wool I have had for over ten years

Happy knitting everyone


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Heaven


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2012)

marilyn1977

Where a bouts is keystone heights, fla

We are looking to rent for Feb 2014 and having a problem for only one month
Any ideas
Thanks if you respond


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Accomplishment!


----------



## bjgrafe (Mar 26, 2012)

history


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

Escape


----------



## ainejo (Mar 15, 2012)

soothing.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Unwind


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

SATTISFACTION!


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

FORBIDDEN (doctor's orders)


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

Therpudic


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

what everyone else says. 4 words.


----------



## florence56 (Jan 9, 2013)

Unwinding


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Happiness!


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

contentment


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

contentment


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

peaceful


----------



## knittinz (Feb 27, 2013)

Peacefulness


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Destressor.


----------



## vonnie147 (Jul 4, 2013)

relaxation


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Valium


----------



## Gayle Lewis (Nov 2, 2013)

Rest!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Me time.


----------



## n ancyrboyle (Jun 23, 2013)

Addiction !!!!


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

Peace


----------



## jackiefi (Jul 17, 2013)

Sole time for me


----------



## mathilde11 (Oct 3, 2012)

Therapy


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Magical.............to create beauty out of string


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Cigarette (I quit smoking 3 yrs ago without any lapse!!)


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Essential.


----------



## Cindyallard (Dec 21, 2012)

Soothing


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

renewal


----------



## lora jane monier (Mar 23, 2013)

comfort


----------



## lora jane monier (Mar 23, 2013)

comfort


----------



## Sequana (Nov 4, 2012)

Serenity


----------



## megs mum (Aug 13, 2012)

creative


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

knuttyknitter said:


> Sanity


I agree!

Jan xx


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

love


----------



## Helen Morse (Feb 14, 2012)

love


----------



## rtmay820 (Nov 13, 2012)

Fulfilling


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

walkingagain said:



> FORBIDDEN (doctor's orders)


That is a horrifying thought, so sorry for you! Is there any chance of recovering and becoming un-forbidden?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Sanity


----------



## KerryJames (Jan 23, 2013)

PEACE


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Relaxation, creativity, fun and useful. More than one word but one is not enough.


----------



## shluke (Jan 26, 2012)

therapy


----------



## margaretinoregon (Mar 31, 2013)

Bliss


----------



## Gracef (Sep 10, 2013)

rewarding


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Relaxing


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

Frogger said:


> Escape


Yes, escape!


----------



## terril (Jan 31, 2011)

peaceful


----------



## Ladybeetle (Aug 23, 2013)

I knit for family and friends, so, 'Love'


----------



## MaryKins (Oct 15, 2013)

this is opposite of me; my hands tend to hurt the more I knit :roll:


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Achievement.


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> meditation


CATHARTIC


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> meditation


CATHARTIC


----------



## KiwiLynda (Mar 30, 2012)

My-Time. (Almost one word)


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

It depends how the knitting is going! Usually "relaxing" but occasionally "frustrating" might apply! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

Inspiring!


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Oh dear! Is it just your current project or a particular aspect of knitting or crochet you are finding boring or perhaps you need either a break or to find something that challenges you more? Whether that be a more complex pattern or perhaps a new hobby? Sorry to hear you are finding it boring.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Peaceful.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

Therapy


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

complimentary


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

...gratifying!


----------



## amylynne61473 (Dec 3, 2011)

Fufilling


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

SGreen-Winnipeg said:


> marilyn1977
> 
> Where a bouts is keystone heights, fla
> 
> ...


It is in "the middle of nowhere" part of FL. Lots of little lakes and a national park, that's about all. Not to say it isn't pretty, but too far from either coast for me. But if you really want to spend a month there, contact the Chamber of Commerce and get the name of a realtor who specializes in rental properties.


----------



## Meg-a-roo (Mar 19, 2012)

CBCAROL said:


> CONTENTMENT


Me too.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Mine.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Dakota Sun said:


> This is more than one word. Helps to keep the arthritis in my hands from hurting so much.


how about.....Therapeutic


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Knitwit58 said:


> Calming


Calm.


----------



## sonyagittel (Nov 9, 2013)

Relaxing


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

Enjoyment!


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

Therapy


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Serenity


----------



## nitehawk (Feb 19, 2013)

purpose


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

Relaxing


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Peacefull


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Peacefull


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

Relaxation!


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

frustration
I am learning and I get frustrated but I love to knit.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lindasuejensen said:


> Supercalifragilisticexpialidocous!!!


Oh, yes this too!

Good answer!


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Relaxation


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

Creativity!


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Fulfilling


----------



## vchase (Mar 16, 2011)

CREATION


----------



## Namaste Nan (Oct 30, 2013)

Respite


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

Serenity


----------



## millini7 (Oct 5, 2013)

CREATIVITY


----------



## sharinana (Dec 11, 2012)

Unwind


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Everything!


----------



## Roshni (Jun 6, 2013)

Fulfillment. Roshni


----------



## knitread50 (Jul 5, 2012)

relaxing


----------



## Loisbee (Aug 11, 2013)

replenishing


msmarie1 said:


> What is Knitting/Crochetting/Needlework for you!
> Describe in One Word !


Replenishing


----------



## Nanswa (Jul 20, 2011)

Therapy


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

craft crazy said:


> That is a horrifying thought, so sorry for you! Is there any chance of recovering and becoming un-forbidden?


Don't know yet craft crazy. So far I've gone to a neurologist who says it's not carpal-tunnel syndrome and is sending me to a rheumatologist because I have some all-over kind of pain. I think he might be on the wrong track though because the pain (around my thumb & up the inside of my arm) worsens when I knit, crochet or am on the computer. I also wonder if the pain might be originating in the neck as I have about half the amount of pain in the other thumb and arm. Have always had a stiff neck as it is where I hold my tension. Just don't know.......haven't knitted for almost 4 months now and it has made me sad because it's one of the few things I could do with the disability that I have. Hmmm...


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Peace


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

Sanity!


----------



## gloria Lambe (Apr 8, 2011)

contentment


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

relaxation


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

SANITY


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

contentment!!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

creativity


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

"THERAPY"


----------



## cnotta (Mar 20, 2013)

Therapy


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

accomplishment


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

invaluable


----------



## Schlooney (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you for this topic, it is amazing to me how the activity that we love to do means so much to each individual. We are so different in some ways but in other ways so much the same. I call it my sanity, sometimes it just gives me an escape that revives my sanity (which I posted before. I only started taking up knitting/crotcheting and want to try embroidery to get me through the trials and tribulations of looking after my mum (87) which is a blessing and am grateful and proud to look after her but sometimes hard and frustrating and to be able to pick up those needles is wonderful. Thank you again to all your wonderful posts, the world seems so much smaller now. ps I am learning so much, which I thank you all so much xx


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

msmarie1 said:


> What is Knitting/Crochetting/Needlework for you!
> Describe in One Word !


Calming


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Holistic


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Rhythm


----------



## standy (Oct 9, 2013)

Fun


----------



## Emma544 (Jul 22, 2013)

Intriging


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Creative


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Challenging


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Obsession


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Shappy--Super+happy


----------



## GramaSue (Nov 15, 2011)

reprievefromdailygrind Is that one word or 4?


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

GramaSue said:


> reprievefromdailygrind Is that one word or 4?


Oh, just one, but so great!!! :thumbup:


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Peace


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

Relaxation


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

ENJOYMENT!


----------



## geeliz (Dec 26, 2012)

msmarie1 said:


> What is Knitting/Crochetting/Needlework for you!
> Describe in One Word !


Passion...


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Fulfilling


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

msmarie1 said:


> What is Knitting/Crochetting/Needlework for you!
> Describe in One Word !


heavenly


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

WOW- you have 25 pages of responses thus far>>>>>


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

SANITY


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Relaxing!


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Based on the responses and some KPers' work, I'd say...

Prolific!


----------



## cjones1022 (Jun 23, 2013)

Sanity


----------



## TinaBW (Nov 20, 2012)

Obsession.


----------



## PuppyMom (May 2, 2012)

Therapy


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Accomplishment!


----------



## HappyHookerGrandma (Feb 9, 2012)

Therapy!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Almost all of the answers already given, plus: SANITY !


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh and also "MEMORIES"


----------



## emmas mom (May 15, 2013)

Peace


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

relaxing


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Calm


----------



## ykreeves (Jul 9, 2012)

Enjoyment


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

knuttyknitter said:


> Sanity


Yep, I was gonna say that!!


----------



## derkann (Nov 21, 2012)

Bliss!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Purpose


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Relaxation


----------



## wjwitch (Jan 15, 2013)

peace


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

Pacifier


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

HappyHookerGrandma said:


> Therapy!


Right on!


----------



## taty's oma (Aug 7, 2013)

Lera said:


> Boring


is boring a good thing to you ?

just wondering ....


----------



## taty's oma (Aug 7, 2013)

taty's oma said:


> just wondering-why do it ?


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

Sanity


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

taty's oma said:


> is boring a good thing to you ?
> 
> just wondering ....


 :lol: that can't be enjoyable.


----------



## Donna M. (Oct 1, 2013)

Heaven


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

comfort


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Relaxing


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Perseverance.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Heaven


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

Obsession!


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

CheapTherapy

So I combined two words... It's still therapy.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Inspirational


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

relaxation


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Love


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

msmarie1 said:


> What is Knitting/Crochetting/Needlework for you!
> Describe in One Word !


saved my Life. so one word is LIFE :thumbup:


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

JOY !!!


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

JOY !!!


----------



## anid (Nov 1, 2011)

obsession


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Life-line.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Opportunity


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Creative


----------



## dollymama2 (Jun 4, 2011)

relaxation


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

luvnknit said:


> Satisfaction


 ditto!!!!!

Can't believe I scrolled down and you answered for me! You must have a great mind. Lol


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

luvnknit said:


> Satisfaction


 ditto!!!!!

Can't believe I scrolled down and you answered for me! You must have a great mind. Lol


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

Calmingawesomeescape!!!  :?: :thumbup:



msmarie1 said:


> What is Knitting/Crochetting/Needlework for you!
> Describe in One Word !


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

relaxing


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

Relaxation!


----------



## Leon (Oct 7, 2012)

Weird


----------



## msmarie1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Leon...you answered Weird of all the answers this one is
bothering me can you explain "weird" and why?
Thanks for your answer! msmarie1
**another kp member answered*Boring and I don't understand
that either, then why? do they do it? can anyone explain?
msmarie1


----------



## Tralulee (Nov 8, 2013)

Therapy.


----------



## Leon (Oct 7, 2012)

msmarie1 said:


> Leon...you answered Weird of all the answers this one is
> bothering me can you explain "weird" and why?
> Thanks for your answer! msmarie1
> **another kp member answered*Boring and I don't understand
> ...


With two sticks and a string you can make so many things. It's kind of weird when you think about it.


----------



## wjwitch (Jan 15, 2013)

TRANQUILITY


----------



## msmarie1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Leon thanks for your answer, I feel better now and YES
I would say AMAZING to your answer of WEIRD. have a nice
holiday and enjoy your crafts. msmarie1


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Creation.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

creativity


----------



## irishsmitty (Apr 20, 2011)

Peace


----------



## ainejo (Mar 15, 2012)

HOOKED


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Relaxation!


----------



## standy (Oct 9, 2013)

Challenging


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

"*Rewarding*" !!!


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Therapy lol!


----------

